
MD Anderson Benches IBM Watson in Setback for AI in Medicine - snake117
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2017/02/19/md-anderson-benches-ibm-watson-in-setback-for-artificial-intelligence-in-medicine/
======
angersock
MD Anderson and the rest of the cancer industrial complex is basically just
doing what they normally do--get involved in some hip technology for bragging
rights (and marketing), and then stopping when it becomes inconvenient.

IT in medicine is a joke, as is software development.

